# Should I return this food?



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

I adopted my 4 year old maltese earlier this month and the previous owner did not tell me the specific brand that she was feeding him when I asked her. I wanted to transition him to a new food the way that you're supposed to.. but when I picked him up she said that she ran out of dog food for him and didn't buy more because she knew that I was coming to get him at the end of the week. So I took him to PetSmart on the way home and bought a bag of the Blue Buffalo Wilderness for Small Breed. He didn't have any problems transitioning and his poop is pretty solid. I would like to try different brands until I find the perfect one for him. And it's a good way for him to get different nutrients.

So what I wanted to ask was... I went grocery shopping at Whole Foods last week and saw a bag of Wellness Super5mix on sale for $11.99. I'm a sucker for sales, so I went ahead and bought it. But now I am thinking that I should return it because of some of the things that I've read on this forum. I have a bag of the wellness treats that I have been able to train my dog with and he just goes crazy over it. As for the dry food.. I am not too sure.. It is also not the small breed specific one. It's the green bag. What are your thoughts.. should I return the bag? Also any suggestions on any good dry foods?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Since you just got him, I'd recommend returning the bag and doing your research...

Keep him on the Blue Buffalo until you can decide on which food you want.... trying different brands until you find the perfect one - that isn't a great idea. It's really recommended you transition slowly, and jumping around foods so often could be hard on his tummy.

Especially with him transitioning to a new home.... It's best to let him settle in before switching his foods up - and since his previous owner did not give you what he was on, he has already had a change....

Let him get comfy with you and your routine 

There are a lot of good suggestions on this forum of foods people like. I home cook so can't help you there 

Congrats on your new family member!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, do return it. 
I agree to transition slowly. If she is doing well on the BB, why not keep her on that for a while?
Also, I think small bite is crucial for maltese. I tried Lisi on some larger bite once & she could not eat it---her mouth & teeth are too small. She even has trouble w/the smallest treats & baby carrotts if I don't break them for her.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too am interested as to why you want to switch from BB to something else??? Chrissy and Snuggles have been on Longevity and are doing very well with it without any problems. I have given them other varieties of BB, will keep them on Longevity.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a quality food. I would stay with that, at least until you research further on what you want to feed. You may decide to stay with the Wilderness.

Not all Maltese need "small bites" food. Mine do just fine without tiny kibble...but right now they are on small bites just because it is offered in the formula I'm feeding. I do half canned food and half dry kibble at each meal.

I agree that right now you don't want to be changing foods a bunch. After a couple of months you can transition to something different if you want. You will get a lot of different opinions on good foods to feed -- I still like grain-free foods for most dogs but all of a sudden a number of members here feel that foods with grain are better for them. I still feel grains are difficult to digest (just like with people). So, learn as much as you can about foods and take everyone's opinion (mine included) with a grain of salt.


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your input guys! I will return the bag then and get another bag of BB. I trust your advice since you guys have had more experience as Maltese owners. I just didn't know if he liked it because he kept spitting the little tiny kibbles out. But I've mixed it with warm water and have mixed it with holistic canned food so that he would eat it all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a quality food. I would stay with that, at least until you research further on what you want to feed. You may decide to stay with the Wilderness.
> 
> Not all Maltese need "small bites" food. Mine do just fine without tiny kibble...but right now they are on small bites just because it is offered in the formula I'm feeding. I do half canned food and half dry kibble at each meal.
> 
> I agree that right now you don't want to be changing foods a bunch. After a couple of months you can transition to something different if you want. You will get a lot of different opinions on good foods to feed -- I still like grain-free foods for most dogs but all of a sudden a number of members here feel that foods with grain are better for them. I still feel grains are difficult to digest (just like with people). So, learn as much as you can about foods and take everyone's opinion (mine included) with a grain of salt.


I did not mean to imply that ALL malts need small kibble, but it is important w/those who have small bites.
One problem I think people take into consideration w/grain free is that it often is higher in protein & many of us feel malts don't need that generally. Again, one size does not fit all.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone and return it. They will take it back. Blue Buffalo is a good food. But you can do research and find what it is you would like to feed him.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I did not mean to imply that ALL malts need small kibble, but it is important w/those who have small bites.
> One problem I think people take into consideration w/grain free is that it often is higher in protein & many of us feel malts don't need that generally. Again, one size does not fit all.


 :wub2: I actually forgot to add to my post that some DO do better with small bites food. One of mine likes to crunch larger pieces but the other tends to not chew as much so I do feed small bites when available. I know from previous experience that Natural Balance dry kibble in the regular size is SOOO hard that even I couldn't break it apart. I was shocked. They make small bites in several of their formulas now. It's great that most brands do offer small bites now.

Yes, grain-free food is higher in protein in most cases. But, I don't think that is a bad thing within reason. It definitely depends on the individual dog and activity level (and overall health). Preston does better on moderate-to-high protein and London does better on moderate-to-low protein. Right now they are both on a moderate level food that I supplement lightly with fresh food. It was amazing how well Preston did on Acana, unfortunately he did gain a little weight because he isn't very active and London went through digestive issues so I switched them to the same food out of convenience.


----------



## ElleB (Sep 17, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> :wub2: I actually forgot to add to my post that some DO do better with small bites food. One of mine likes to crunch larger pieces but the other tends to not chew as much so I do feed small bites when available. I know from previous experience that Natural Balance dry kibble in the regular size is SOOO hard that even I couldn't break it apart. I was shocked. They make small bites in several of their formulas now. It's great that most brands do offer small bites now.
> 
> Yes, grain-free food is higher in protein in most cases. But, I don't think that is a bad thing within reason. It definitely depends on the individual dog and activity level (and overall health). Preston does better on moderate-to-high protein and London does better on moderate-to-low protein. Right now they are both on a moderate level food that I supplement lightly with fresh food. It was amazing how well Preston did on Acana, unfortunately he did gain a little weight because he isn't very active and London went through digestive issues so I switched them to the same food out of convenience.


How can you tell if they are doing well with a higher protein or a lower protein??? Another thing the previous owner told me was that Chip had problems chewing his food when he was younger so he has a lot of plaque built up on his teeth. I am taking him to the Vet soon so that he could get an exam and a dental cleaning. The previous owner mentioned that his breath didn't smell as bad after she switched him to a bigger kibble... she also put little tennis balls in his food so that he would take his time eating rather than gobbling everything down. I can't tell if he has trouble chewing the food. I always hear him crunching over at his bowl.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Weight gain is a sign that the protein level might be high. We had to switch from Grain free to Logevity because we could see/tell that Chrissy had gained weight while she was on the BB New Freedom Grain Free food. Also, it is not make a difference as far as her tear staining was concerned either.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sometimes the kibbles are really hard - and that is a problem for some malts... I know it is for Grace. She won't eat treats that are too hard unless I crush them with a mallet first to make them into tiny bites..... She's a real low maintenance dog :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:

The larger kibble may be because there is a little more air in the kibbles so it's easier for their small teeth to break them into pieces.

I think adding warm water and a little wet food is actually good for him and as long as he likes it - don't mess with it LOL

Sometimes I think we rush into changing things because we read something is "better"..... but remember that some dogs don't adapt easily to change. So until you learn more about your little guy try to keep things as comfortable as possible 

PS - we LOVE photos on this board!


----------

